# BMQ HELL WEEK??



## ShediacNB (27 Apr 2007)

HI..I have posted a few times so far. Everyone is quite helpful and I thank you for that. According to the CF recruiting website. Everyone in reg force does BMQ in St Jean Quebec. Im not 100% sure about that, ..but thats what I read. Anyway..I know of 1 guy who recently left for BMQ..( He didnt finish due to some medical thing) anyway ..he told me that he was doing his first week in Gagetwon for what he called hell week I have used the search option here but didnt com eup with anything helpful..can anyone please fill me in?...thanks


----------



## aesop081 (27 Apr 2007)

someone is feeding you BS


----------



## ShediacNB (27 Apr 2007)

Yeah..well thats what I thought..I just wasnt sure....


----------



## mysteriousmind (27 Apr 2007)

Now a these day, you will have BMQ being conduct all over the country, not only St-jean.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Apr 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> Now a these day, you will have BMQ being conduct all over the country, not only St-jean.



Yes....but you dont go to one place for "hell week" before moving on to another base for BMQ....Theres no such beats at any rate.  The individual might very well be going to Gagetown for his BMQ but it will be for quite a few weeks and none of the are "hell week".


----------



## Thorvald (28 Apr 2007)

That's funny, I always though Hell Week was only for the instructors...  It occurs during the first week of BMQ once they realize they have to deal with 50+ ninja/sniper/jtf wannabes for the next couple of weeks  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Apr 2007)

Methinks Shediac is confused with US Navy SEAL Hell Week?


----------



## ShediacNB (28 Apr 2007)

YOu may think as you wish. Im not confused at all. Im just telling you what I was told by someone else! But thanks for the comment


----------



## aesop081 (28 Apr 2007)

Thorvald said:
			
		

> That's funny, I always though Hell Week was only for the instructors...  It occurs during the first week of BMQ once they realize they have to deal with 50+ ninja/sniper/jtf wannabes for the next couple of weeks  ;D



Yeah.....i can say i've experienced that


----------



## Cdnrednk (28 Apr 2007)

I graduate the gagetown BMQ that started in feb on may 11th and I don't recall a "hell week"
the first week was shitty because it was boring as hell with nothing but paperwork and getting into the swing of things, the rest has gotten progressively harder, but at a rate where its just a constant challenge.
The only week that might be hell week is the next week for me, in the field for 4 days putting everythign into use that we've learned, section attacks, fire patrols ect. just no sleep.
So far, theres been alot of awesome fun stuff that most people never get to do and I can't beleive I get paid to do it!


----------



## TheHead (30 Apr 2007)

I love when people don't make it through basic and decide to spew out bullshit.  You're friend most likely wasn't medically released, he either failed out or quit cause he couldn't hack "hell week"  :


----------



## govenor_mac (30 Apr 2007)

My niece is in Wainwright Alberta doing her BMQ and she mentioned getting prepared for 'Hell Week'. I don't have an answer but the term is out there.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Apr 2007)

govenor_mac said:
			
		

> My niece is in Wainwright Alberta doing her BMQ and she mentioned getting prepared for 'Hell Week'. I don't have an answer but the term is out there.



What recruits get in their head is one thing....reality is another


----------



## geo (30 Apr 2007)

From a personal perspective I would interpret Hell week to be the 1st week of any recruit course...
Being the new guy in the system,  everything they will do that 1st week will be studied under a microscope and often found to be "wrong".....  so: yeah, that 1st week is hell BUT, this is not a week where we take the beats to ya.... we just bombard you with orders & instructions like you've never had em before.....

Have fun!


----------



## Trooper Hale (30 Apr 2007)

I'm with the instructors on this one. While i got to just sit back in my chair and read the newspaper (sunshine girl!), by God did the instructors get flustered in that first week...and the weeks following it!
Its all good fun though, i remember on my course week 5 was the week of "The challenge" where you went out bush. That's kind of like a "Hell week. I think a major part of that "Challenge" however, was going into the porta-loo's on a 45degree day and not passing out from the heat.


----------



## Franko (30 Apr 2007)

Nine times out of ten it's the field portion of any course....taken completely out of context and embellished on by other candidates after the fact.

A little sleep deprivation and hard work, for many the first time in their lives, and they whine about it.

There is no "Hell Week" period.

I instructed on the course Hale was refering to this past summer, believe me, it was all self induced stress on the students part.

5 days in the field and they got over 72 hours sleep and they were still being found asleep in their trenches, some sniveling on top of that as well. 

Don't worry about the stories you've heard and do your best and you'll pass.

Regards


----------



## gaspasser (30 Apr 2007)

I was going to add that maybe it is self induced sttress from going into a different world where there is discipline and ranks.  With the odd person yelling at you or at least raising their voice.  It wouldn't be the military without "some" yelling and screaming.  To the "new" person just joining, it would be a "hell week"
My 0.02
BYTD sends


----------



## geo (30 Apr 2007)

One of the biggest points for newbies to remember in the field is that, if the instructors tell ya to go to ground and rest ...... don't muck around with your game boy, IPod or other gadget... and skip the flapping of the gums... reduce effort, rest.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (1 May 2007)

Amen to that, and it comes with any other field portions of your career (or WUPS for you navy types) sleep when you can where you can, especially for those going on BMQ, leave the damn IPOD, Gameboy or other electronic crap at home that week, you just don't need it. Trust me your instructors will find something for you to do. And a hint, when your sitting in a ditch after boiling your IMP's for lunch waiting for the truck with the hot soup haybox, your webbing/tacvest makes a nice pillow. Best of luck on your course, I may see you there, I'll be going through IAP/BOTP the end of the summer. (my god after 10 years I'm going back so some 24yo Mcpl can hand me a rifle and teach me my right food from my left, It's going to be a blast (no sarcasm btw).


----------



## stealthylizard (1 May 2007)

And whatever you do, DON'T fall asleep when you are supposed to be awake.  I learned that the hard way.


----------



## medic_man17 (1 May 2007)

hooo rah on the distillation.  Very well articulated!


----------



## Trooper Hale (1 May 2007)

And dont say Hoo-Rah. You just sound like a knob. ;D


----------



## mckee19 (1 May 2007)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> 5 days in the field and they got over 72 hours sleep
> 
> Regards



if my math is correct that would mean they got 14 hours of sleep a night? that cant be true


----------



## geo (1 May 2007)

heh.... who said anything about consecutive hours?


----------



## NL_engineer (1 May 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> heh.... who said anything about consecutive hours?



But that would be just down time, and the way RBD makes it sound, they got a lot of sleep.



Edited for typo


----------



## career_radio-checker (1 May 2007)

Thorvald said:
			
		

> That's funny, I always though Hell Week was only for the instructors...  It occurs during the first week of BMQ once they realize they have to deal with 50+ ninja/sniper/jtf wannabes for the next couple of weeks  ;D



That could be a good way of finding volunteers to clean up the class room before heading back to the shacks.

*Walks in with official looking documents* "Alright, who here wants to join JTF2" 
*sorted amount of hands go up*
"Alright, you guys are going to assault the cleaning duties. Everyone else on the bus."  ;D


And regarding the sleep deprivation, the rifle stock makes a comfy pillow while looking for those commie bushes moving through the night.


----------



## gaspasser (1 May 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> That could be a good way of finding volunteers to clean up the class room before heading back to the shacks.
> 
> *Walks in with official looking documents* "Alright, who here wants to join JTF2"
> *sorted amount of hands go up*
> ...



Ahhhh hahahahahaha, can I use that?  
Joining the CF=$23,000 a year
Being part of something special= $0
Dumb looks on recruits faces=Priceless


----------



## Franko (1 May 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> But that would be just down time, and the way RBD makes it sound, they got a lot of sleep.



On average they received 7 hours of sleep per night, mind you not all at once. They were also instructed that unless they were being tasked they could go to ground.

When manning the trenches it was mandatory 2 up, one down....again, more sleep. During the recce patrols in the ORV....in between section battle attacks, the list goes on and on.

As a matter of fact the course officer shut them down completely for one night from 2100 until 0600 the following day for the last day. The support staff did fire piquette.

The opportunity to grab sleep was always given, they just never grabbed the chance, even though we as the instructors told them time and again the "tricks of the trade" as it were. 

They'd rather screw around and shoot the shyte and play around with their MP3 players and such.

I sat there and added up all the time they could have been sleeping during their exercise and told them at the end how much it was and they were astonished.

Regards


----------



## Roy Harding (1 May 2007)

Command-Sense-Act 105 said:
			
		

> To further that one about finding volunteers, here is a ninjasniper deflation technique coupled with a way to increase challenge:
> 
> Give them a bunch of papers, application forms, personal history essay assignment, etc at about 2300hrs at the end of a long garrison day and tell them that those who want to go JTF/CSOR/whatever must have them all filled out, in triplicate, neat and complete, by PT time in the morning and show up for PT with them in hand.  Stress that no one else can see their papers due to the security issues involved with the Unit.  They'll stay up all night filling them in.
> 
> ...



You, Sir, are frickin' evil.

I knew there was something I liked about you.


Roy Harding


----------



## Jorkapp (2 May 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> You, Sir, are frickin' evil.
> 
> I knew there was something I liked about you.
> 
> ...


Evil? That plan is pure sadism!

...

I like it.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (3 May 2007)

+10


----------



## stealthylizard (3 May 2007)

I'm adding a large freezer bag to my kit list now, lol.  I can just see some instructor reading this, and using it on his/her next set of victims. >


----------



## Can-american (9 May 2007)

Thorvald said:
			
		

> That's funny, I always though Hell Week was only for the instructors...  It occurs during the first week of BMQ once they realize they have to deal with 50+ ninja/sniper/jtf wannabes for the next couple of weeks  ;D



I am glad to hear you deal with the same type of fresh recruits as we do, with the failure to realize the work and sheer lack of picked numbers that get to do these things.
If I had a dollar for every kid saying he was a sniper or getting his ranger tab I could go awol retire and never look back    Take care Can-Am


----------



## blackyboy (12 May 2007)

There is no real hell week, the first week may seem like it due to the extreme change in lifestyle..if anything was like a hell week, it was my final week in the feild where in the four nights we were there we got max 2 hours of sleep total. I have talked with others on different platoons though and that experience can be different. I know some coarse that would get 5 hours a night. It is only as hard as you want to make it.


----------



## one_speed (26 May 2007)

Hell week ? no there was no hell week in BMQ.  Physical and mental stress... lots of that...  getting into the swing of things... happened eventually.

Most of the stress and hardship turns out to be self inflicted ( The first PT test I was so stresed it took me 15 minutes to get my back loosenedup to do sit up.  By the time we got common room privileges (TV in week 3) I still couldn't sit down more than 10 minuted before getting up and going to clean the walls of our section room in T-100).  I know now that others got through doing a lot less, but thats just not my thing.

I think that the "Hell Week" aspect was coming to accept the fact that I had given up my week of spring skiing at Sunshine before going to Edmonton for 4 days of boozing and schmoozing at a ski patrol conference to go play with the Sigs at  CFB Shilo.   :rofl:


----------



## Sixshooter (29 May 2007)

so i heard the first week we have the physical training test? true or no? forget who i heard it from

and is bmq 13 weeks as apposed to my 11 weeks the last time i went?


----------



## aesop081 (29 May 2007)

Sixshooter said:
			
		

> so i heard the first week we have the physical training test? true or no? forget who i heard it from



Yes its true......


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (29 May 2007)

its actually 14 weeks now (13 Weeks plus week 0 for admin) but dont worry IAP/BOTP is now 15 weeks


----------



## M Feetham (30 May 2007)

There is definitly no hell week in St Jean, what there is however is constant stress and pressure to get taskings done and kit prepared and drill and classes and more drill and weapons classes and more drill and pt and pt and pt and more drill, then you get to go out in the field where you will practice a lot of the things that you were taught. Usually the field entails taskings and missions. The instructors are mandated by the CO of the school to allow minimum sleep time, we are also allowed to make you miss a meal or two. Usually that works in conjunction with topo. We go out place rations and water in various spots around Farnham give you a 6 fig grid and send you off. If you find your food and water, you eat. If you don't find it you don't eat. It takes a toll on people who are used to having mommy and daddy bring them all their meals and having lots to eat all  the time. Slaps the living hell out of the real hardass wannabe's. However the whole idea for BMQ is to have a valid point to anything we get recruits or officer candidatess to do. We don't usually beast a platoon just for shits and giggles. If they screw up they get beasted, if they screw up on a regualr basis, they usually get the Mcpl/MS power hour. The whole idea is to give you basic military skills so that you can carry on with the next level of training. We work hard to weed out the junk, but are not always 100% successful. We do our best and that is what we expect of trainees. 
My 2 cents worth
Feet


----------



## Sixshooter (30 May 2007)

nicely explained, and id agree (even if my last bmq visit was 5 weeks which was out of my reach, i could already see what you said taken into practice).. this time around i plan to stay to see it all taken into practice. im up for it.


----------



## Greymatters (30 May 2007)

"Hell week" is usually a concept individuals make up to make others think they did something real hard-core, i.e.  if they passed a 'tough' course, then they themsleves must be tough.  

Of course, you definately have a few instructors who looked forward to making life miserable just for old times sake.  As one friend of mine said "What can we do to screw these guys up this week?"


----------



## 2 Cdo (30 May 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> "Hell week" is usually a concept individuals make up to make others think they did something real hard-core, i.e.  if they passed a 'tough' course, then they themsleves must be tough.
> 
> Of course, you definately have a few instructors who looked forward to making life miserable just for old times sake.  As one friend of mine said "What can we do to screw these guys up this week?"



Some things never change. Every course that went through the old battle school system was "the toughest course ever to go through here". :
I know that's a lie because my battle school course was the toughest in the history of all modern armies!  ;D


----------



## TheHead (30 May 2007)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Some things never change. Every course that went through the old battle school system was "the toughest course ever to go through here". :
> I know that's a lie because my battle school course was the toughest in the history of all modern armies!  ;D




GreyMatter and 2 CDO both nailed it right on the head.     Actually my Recce+Sniper+Pathfinder while toting my 25mm on my back was harder. Sorry   :skull:


----------



## Greymatters (30 May 2007)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Some things never change. Every course that went through the old battle school system was "the toughest course ever to go through here". :
> I know that's a lie because my battle school course was the toughest in the history of all modern armies!  ;D



I must not be tough... ours was slack compared to others, since they eliminated the 'hands-on' approach just before we arrived... ;D


----------



## Greymatters (30 May 2007)

TheHead said:
			
		

> GreyMatter and 2 CDO both nailed it right on the head.     Actually my Recce+Sniper+Pathfinder while toting my 25mm on my back was harder. Sorry   :skull:



Ive always kicked myself for doing my ISCC course while still in the Infantry.  The air force version was much easier... apparently the one course a buddy of mine went on did their map and compass training / recce phase while inside of a hanger.  Back for tea and crumpets by 1630!


----------



## TheHead (30 May 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> Ive always kicked myself for doing my ISCC course while still in the Infantry.  The air force version was much easier... apparently the one course a buddy of mine went on did their map and compass training / recce phase while inside of a hanger.  Back for tea and crumpets by 1630!



Wow.... I bet they slept in hotels instead of hooches also


----------



## Greymatters (30 May 2007)

TheHead said:
			
		

> Wow.... I bet they slept in hotels instead of hooches also



Only during the 'field' phase...  ;D


----------



## canadianblue (1 Jun 2007)

I found that the toughest weeks were the first two, more or less just getting adjusted to the training, after that it seemed to flow by more smoothly. BMQ was a shock to myself especially only being out of high school for two months. 

I wouldn't consider the field hell, while I was in Basic I loved the two weeks in the field when we were living out in the tents and learning how to do patrols, guard duty, recces, counter ambushes, QRF, etc. Didn't really care much for the inspections.  



> its actually 14 weeks now (13 Weeks plus week 0 for admin) but dont worry IAP/BOTP is now 15 weeks



I'm just wondering does that entail SQ as well? I was on the first 13 week course at CFLRS St Jean and still had to do an additional 2 weeks in Gagetown to become fully SQ qualified. 

Even if your instructors do decide to push you really hard is that really a bad thing [depending on how its done], if anything the bond between you and your platoon will become stronger. I found that the best bond I've ever had with a group of people was during my BMQ.


----------



## M Feetham (1 Jun 2007)

Sigs guy, what was the course serial and when did you go thru.
I may have been one of your instructors.
Feet


----------



## canadianblue (1 Jun 2007)

I was on 0216E while in St Jean, I believe I started in september.


----------



## M Feetham (1 Jun 2007)

Yeah I'm pretty sure I was one of your instructors.


----------



## Greymatters (1 Jun 2007)

Excellent opportunity for comparison:

Did Feetham believe he was giving students any form of 'hell week'?

Did Sigs Guy believe he was enduring any form of 'hell week'?

If both say 'No', would set a good example for the new ones coming in about the 'hell week' myth...


----------



## canadianblue (1 Jun 2007)

I'll admit I had my fair share of trouble during BMQ, but it wasn't due to a "hell week", it was more or less due to my own stupidity. 

As for hell week, I think the instructors on our course made it challenging enough that we could feel pride in completing it. We all had our fair share of difficulties but in the end you get through it and you're a better member because of it. The worst week for myself was the first two weeks because it was just a shock to the system. However as long as any person has a good head on their shoulders, and works their hardest they should be fine. 

I wouldn't say I endured any form of hell week, I guess it all depends on the individual. Some people hated their time out in the field and fell asleep while on guard duty, I myself loved every minute of it. People always speculated about what was happening the next week and if we'd be put through hell, but I think its better just to adapt to the situation and not let it get to you. 

As well if you have any trouble completing BMQ or are recoursed all that one should do is learn from their mistakes and take responsibility for their own actions. I've known a few members who were recoursed during BMQ and they aren't any better or worse from other members. I myself had some trouble near the end because of a dirty rifle and was punished for it, however when I had to clean my rifle in the future I never had any issues because I learned from that mistake. 

Basic is a unique experience, and even though it seems really shitty at first but the experience is one that you'll remember for the rest of your life and probably look fondly upon once you're done.


----------



## NJL (2 Jun 2007)

Sigs Guy said:
			
		

> Basic is a unique experience, and even though it seems really shitty at first but the experience is one that you'll remember for the rest of your life and probably look fondly upon once you're done.


While I wasn't able to finish BMQ the first time (I VR'd but am in the process of rejoining), I totally agree.. I sometimes drive my friends/family nuts with all my military talk/ bmq memories... "I remember when I was in Quebec(st.jean)..." sorta like the phrase from American pie... "this one time at band camp" lol


----------



## geo (4 Jun 2007)

All courses are what you make of them.
As a young recruit, EVERYTHING is pretty scarry cause, you don't know any better - but you're with 30-45 some other types all on the same ride (misery loves company )

As an older trained soldier, each and every course, deployment exercise, etc will generate memories that will pull at your heart strings in the future... some of dread & some of nostalgia - it's life 

It can be years since I've met some soldiers - I'll be walking down the street & they've come up to me, greet me & reminisce for a short while before carryng on with life....
hey - we're family.

CHIMO!


----------



## hannah_banana (1 Jul 2007)

I just finished Basic in Wainwright AB, just a tip... every week is HELL WEEK!   the course is a challenge but i guarantee that you will graduate a better person.... They will try to break you down mentally until you reach the point where you think you have nothing left.... and when you consider quitting, you'll get a second wind that will help you make it through. Just be careful, I had to fight through an injury I acquired in week two of the course and its easy to use an injury as a way out... I found that the worse part of the course was living with the same people day in and day out. Before the course it was rare that I didn't get a long with most people. You will fight like cats and dogs and you will be called names you have never heard before... don't take it personally! The best part is the pride you will feel on grad day! I pushed my body to the point that I thought I was going to die! You will realize that you are capable of pushing your body to its limits! GET IN SHAPE if not your going to be one sore recruit.... I know I was!!! you will be tired, sore, bitter and really want to go home! but then you will catch yourself actually enjoying some parts of the course. It was by far the best decision I have ever made! Joining the military that is! Just remember its all a big mind game. As my seargent always told me! Bite your tongue, find a happy place and never say "I can't" So anyone here about to start BMQ good luck, it's going to be hard for some, and harder for others! FIND A HAPPY PLACE!!!!! best advice I can give you! As for the Field, you WILL see pink elephants! I sure did! ( sleep deprivation is a crazy thing) you will hallucinate! But it makes the field fun when you see your fire team partner talking to a tree (and yes he was convinced that the tree was talking back) And one last point the instructors are not really terrible people, they are just doing their jobs! GOOD LUCK


----------



## canadianblue (1 Jul 2007)

Did you do the res or regs for BMQ. Last time I checked they were only doing reg BMQ's at St Jean and Borden.


----------



## armchair_throwaway (2 Jul 2007)

From Army News: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1_1.asp?id=1651



> January 29, 2007 - Due to the high volume of recruits joining the CF, the Western Area Training Centre (WATC) will be conducting up to eight Basic Military Qualification (BMQ) courses over the next two years in Wainwright.


----------



## hannah_banana (3 Jul 2007)

Well check again my dear, because it was definitely reg force! I would know...


----------



## canadianblue (4 Jul 2007)

Was it a 13 week course? 

Are you still doing a full SQ course afterwards as well?


----------



## Jager (4 Jul 2007)

The SQ course (otherwise known as BMQ-L) is now a 4 Week course, though they where still running some of the 7 Week courses a few months ago. But I havn't seen another 7 Week course since January or so.


----------



## hannah_banana (4 Jul 2007)

Yes BMQ was 13 weeks.... and I am doing SQ on September 25th and It's 4 weeks.


----------



## canadianblue (4 Jul 2007)

I'm just wondering what are they going to cover for SQ? 

Did they get you guys to do bayonet fighting in BMQ?


----------



## hannah_banana (9 Jul 2007)

Yes.... We did a full day on the bayonet range... I really enjoyed it... You get to scream at the top of your lungs as your running and stabbing... LOL...awesome!


----------



## Greymatters (11 Jul 2007)

Oh, then its just another day for guys who grew up in the slums of Toronto or Hamilton...   ;D


----------



## Jacqueline (11 Jul 2007)

Yay, I love Hell!


----------



## hannah_banana (12 Jul 2007)

Well I am from Hamilton! LOL


----------

